# Triticale Hay



## snrsfarm (Jul 2, 2013)

Just wondering if any one as ever feed Triticale hay to their bucks? What about oat n' barely hay? Right now we are feeding our buck grass hay and a loose mineral only. We are afraid to change to anything but grass hay for fear of urinary calculi (stones). Also what about feeding it to the does instead of Alfalfa/grass mixed hay? Thank You!! :help:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

My dad grew that for the first time this year, the cows did great on it, I dont know about the proteine, cal. ect. in it but my brother is actually coming over soon so could tell me, but my dad said he will plant that or a mix of that from now on.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Moved to Goat Management to get more exposure.

Never heard of that kind of hay.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Triticale is a crossbred of wheat and rye. It is a very nice hay and, if cut at the proper time, is very high in nutrients. It is fine to feed to bucks and barley hay as well.

No grass or grain hay takes the place of alfalfa though, only pea or clover hay.


----------



## snrsfarm (Jul 2, 2013)

goathiker said:


> Triticale is a crossbred of wheat and rye. It is a very nice hay and, if cut at the proper time, is very high in nutrients. It is fine to feed to bucks and barley hay as well.
> 
> No grass or grain hay takes the place of alfalfa though, only pea or clover hay.


What should I be feeding my buck? I haven't been feeding him alfalfa/grass mix as I'm afraid of the UC stones. My does eat the alfalfa/grass hay as that is what we grow. We have bought grass hay in the past from one of our neighbor for the buck, but this year we put up a field for another neighbor that had the triticale. They gave us some of it for putting it up. Can the buck eat it instead of the grass hay and be ok? We have a field that was leased out and they put in the oat n' barley for hay. Would this be safe to feed the buck as well? Would they case UC stones? The only other thing he gets is loose minerals. He is up to date on all wormings and vac. too. Thank you!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Alfalfa is good for males. You want to look at their entire diet and have a 2 to 3:1 ratio of calcium to phosphorus. Too much phosphorus is usually the problem for UC.


----------

